# Чешский аккордеон AIDA XII что за зверь?



## Flint (26 Ноя 2010)

Попал мне в руки чешский аккордеон с надписью AIDA XII предположительно конца 60хх. Ломаная дека, 4 голоса, звук после вельтмейстера ученического живой и интересный. Ни за что не продам! Пятиголосный бас, на мой взгляд немного писклявый на 2 регистрах (наверное мода 60хх). Весь интернет перерыл и самое похожее что нашел вот по ссылке (визуально только слева вместо 5 регистров 3):
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-CZECH-ACCORDION-DELICIA-LIGNATONE-MELODIA-X-/14045
5072591

Мне как неискушенному любителю кажется, что обладаю бриллиантом. Всё свободное время играю - скоро из дому выгонят. Кто сталкивался с такими инструментами? Что можете сказать про чешские аккордеоны?


----------



## bombastic (29 Ноя 2010)

да, гармошка неплоха, почти достает до уровня супиты.
но старость и плохая совместимось не играет на руку, творищ на нем играл потом продал.


----------

